# How much should a pygmy goat stud fee be?



## shreya (Apr 1, 2013)

*Hi all,*

*I have a pygmy goat, and would like to stud him out, seeing as that he has done his work here. How should I go about coming up with a stud fee? Do I charge per doe to be bred, or the time the person wants to rent him for? How does this work?*


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Depends. Is he registered? Does he have the bloodlines people are looking for? Are there even enough people in your area to warrant offering a stud service?

For the most part, pygmy goats are a dime a dozen. If there isnt anything special about him then Id guess it would be hard to find any takers. Here we dont offer outside breeding services. There are just to many nasty things, that can be brought home and we sure as heck dont allow anyone to bring their goats here unless we sold them the goat(s) and they dont have any others that could of infected them.

But with highly sought after bloodlines we could get $50 to $100 depending upon the which buck we used. But the average for a no named buck would be about $35 per breeding. With pygmys being, well pygmys, Id say maybe $20 bucks per breeding if he is nice enough.


----------

